# Should I insulate under tub



## eidaj (Dec 15, 2004)

Is it a good idea to insulate around a tub for noise? I wasn't sure if it would not be code or if it would cause moisture problems?


----------



## DecksEtc (Oct 27, 2004)

What are you doing in your tub that would be causing so much noise? LOL


----------



## eidaj (Dec 15, 2004)

Good one! But seriously....


----------



## DecksEtc (Oct 27, 2004)

I'm no plumber but practically speaking, other than the insulation keep the tub water warmer longer I'm not sure what benefits you would get. Sorry, but I can't speak to the code part of it either. I'm sure one of the plumbing experts will be along soon...


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

I always insulate around a tub, less for noise and more for helping cut down on temperature loss.


----------



## CGofMP (Feb 17, 2005)

I bow totally to Mr. Finley's opinion... but as a datapoint, I had the tub in our home replaced this year and I specifically asked about insulating it to keep in warmth.

The contractor may have been BSing me, but he said that in Ca it was against code to do so because of the potential to trap moisture and cause a problem with black mold and other unhealthy fungi.

He flat out refused to do it, but I did not insist as what he said seemed to have a modicum of common sense to it.

Charles


----------

